# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Cubo 60x60x60, a nova empreitada

## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Olá a todos, estou iniciando uma nova empreitada;
Na mudança de um Aquário maior, que tinha, para um menor, peguei gosto pelos Cubos, quando a gente não tem muitos corais em um aquário menor eles aparecem bem mais (lógico !);
O vidro é novo, o móvel aproveitado do anterior, foi inteiramente reformado, nas laterais do tampo existirão 2 granitos, segue abaixo o início, o projeto:





Agora as fotos:

Do lado direito o Sump, do lado esquerdo em cima ficará o painel elétrico.













Próximo final de semana devo enchê-lo.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá a todos, estou iniciando uma nova empreitada;
> Na mudança de um Aquário maior, que tinha, para um menor, peguei gosto pelos Cubos, quando a gente não tem muitos corais em um aquário menor eles aparecem bem mais (lógico !);
> O vidro é novo, o móvel aproveitado do anterior, foi inteiramente reformado, nas laterais do tampo existirão 2 granitos, segue abaixo o início, o projeto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Próximo final de semana devo enchê-lo.


Olá Adacir

Também tenho um gosto muito particular por aquarios cubo, só que infelizmente a configuração da minha sala nao me permite ter um.
Ao ver este teu projecto, reparei que ligaste o tubo ladrao ao tubo de queda para a sump, eu nao concordo muito com essa opção, porque se tiveres o azar de esse tubo por qualquer razao entupir e o nivel de agua subir, ao entrar no tubo ladrão vai transbordar na mesma, ao contrario se o tubo ladrao fosse directo à sump.
De resto tudo 5*****, continue a postar sobre este tópico, pois irá concerteza despertar nossa atenção.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Paulo penso que o Tubo tendo 50 mm de diâmetro será difícil entupir mas vou ficar de olho;

Aquário cheio neste domingo, 200 litros de água, hoje a água já estava cristalina, agora é só esperar a maturação.

1º Camada – Halimeda.


2º Camada – Aragonita fina.


Altura das camadas.


Com as Rochas


Enchendo.


Cheio, água turva.


Panorâmica, 10 horas após.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Finalmente chegou a Tampa, instalei 2 T5 de 24W para poder começar por os Corais; A HQI instalarei depois pois ainda não tenho o Painel elétrico;A Tampa tem 2 estágios de abertura, no dia a dia somente a frente é utilizada, se houver uma necessidade de mais abertura abro a parte superior também (está faltando a trava para segurá-la aberta)

Tampas fechadas:


Tampa Frontal Aberta:


As duas abertas, dá para ver onde serão instalados os 2 ventiladores:

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Como os Parâmetros estavam bons comecei a colocar os Corais ontem.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Atualizando...

----------


## Ander Wadima

> Olá a todos, estou iniciando uma nova empreitada;
> Na mudança de um Aquário maior, que tinha, para um menor, peguei gosto pelos Cubos, quando a gente não tem muitos corais em um aquário menor eles aparecem bem mais (lógico !);
> O vidro é novo, o móvel aproveitado do anterior, foi inteiramente reformado, nas laterais do tampo existirão 2 granitos, segue abaixo o início, o projeto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agora as fotos:
> ...



Parabens pelo aqua estou me espirando pra montar o meu 60x45x45 gostaria de saber a finalidade da latinha dentro do aquario  :yb624:  :yb665:  :yb624: 
Desculpa a brincadeira mas ficou show seu aquario

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Obrigado Ander, coloquei a Latinha para fazer graça mesmo e olha que nem bebo cerveja;
Se tiver  alguma  pergunta é só fazer.

----------


## Ander Wadima

> Atualizando...


Esse e um yellow tang ??
Acho esse peixe muito lindo estou querendo colocar no meu aqua mas acho q ele e muito pequeno pra ele.
Um abraco

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Qual o tamanho do seu Aquàrio ?, como o meu tem 60 cm e o Yellow Tang uns 8 cm acaba parecendo pequeno mas ele gosta de bastante espaço para nadar.

----------


## Ander Wadima

Meu aquario tem 60x45x45

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Um Yellow Tang acima de 8 cm vai ficar apertado, o ideal seria de no máximo 5 cm.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Novos Moradores:

Gramma brasiliensis



Gorgônia Rabo de Raposa



Mushs



Cloves



Lateral



Geral

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um aquario que aparemta ter muita saude  :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Adacir,

A foto geral é a mesma de há uns dias atrás...isso assim não vale :yb624: 

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

> Adacir,
> 
> A foto geral é a mesma de há uns dias atrás...isso assim não vale
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


nuno você tem razão, acabei anexando a foto repetida, vou procurar a correta e posto

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Os frontais corretos são estes:





O Yellow Tang estava na mesma posição e acabei trocando as fotos

----------


## Ander Wadima

Ta cada dia mais bonito seu aquario 
Eu estou com problema com um bicho de mil cabecas no meu o famoso skimmer comprei um 2 mao e nao to conseguindo regular creio eu q o problema esta em ter muita agua no corpo .
Ops...
Os meu Mushroom creio q nao gosta do meu aqua ele num fica muito aberto ou melhor ate fica bem abertao e bonito por um determindao tempo durante o dia e de uma hora pra outra ele se encolhe todo ficando assim ate o dia seguinte nao se acontece o mesmo com o seus (eu acho q vc tem  :SbSourire2: ).Nao sei q e iluminacao se foi a bomba nova(koralia 2) q coloquei .
Um abraco e parabens pelo seu aqua ainda chego la  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Ander obrigado pelos elogios mas o meu aquário é tudo muito simples e barato, o que tem de mais caro são as T5 e a HQI;

O que deve estar acontecendo com os Mushroom é que eles não gostam de muita correnteza de água e também com uma iluminação boa eles se abrem todo;

O Skimmer realmente tem um nível ideal de água, regule-o de modo que a espuma fique na metade do pescoço.

Hoje troquei a HQI de 12,5K por uma de 14K, ficou bem melhor, um tom azul bem claro;



Coloquei também um filtro UV para melhorar a qualidade da água e ver se mata os ovos de íctio, os últimos peixes que coloquei acabaram infestando o aquário, até perdi o Yellow Tang.

----------


## Ander Wadima

Mes q vem vou investir em iluminacao nao estou usando T5 aindas mas as lampadas so pra marinho estou usando 3 lampadas 20w cada total 60w creio q muito pouco sendo o ideal(q pretendo comprar) seria 4 T5 20w total 80 mais 2 leds pra da efeito moonligth.
Um abraco pena pelo yellow tang

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Sempre gostei desse coral, agora coloquei o 1º Frog Híbrido com Hammer.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Fiz um pequeno vìdeo do Cubo

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Novo ser no Cubo ... Mithraculus forceps;

Consegui fotografá-lo... só sai à noite, é tão feio mas não mexe com ninguém, acho ! pois Sumiu o Neon Goby.

----------


## Adacir Aparecido Carniell

Atualizando...

----------

